# Floppy ears after neutering?



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

My little guy got neutered yesterday, along with 5 teeth pulled and a tatoo  . He is a lot better today than he was when I picked him up yesterday, thank goodness (I wanted to cry he looked so sad)! His ears always stuck straight up before the operation, but now they are floppy again. I am wondering if their ears go floppy when they are sick, or stressed? (they are so cute floppy)lol. Also, how do I make pictures smaller so they can be posted?


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes their ears sometimes do get floppy when they are not feeling 100% and also when they are teething. I'm sure his ears will come back up! 

I can't really help you with the resizing. I have an account with photobucket where I store my photos. I love that site because it is free and easy! When you store the photo there, you also have the option to resize it.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

they do flop when sick and or teething etc. Sure hope your guy is better soon. :wave: 

on the pics you can use paint shop or there are many photo programs out there. I can also do it for you, if you need. Just e-mail it to me :wave:


----------



## mom2chis (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd like to have a picture show up when I send a message. Can you help me with that. Also, how can I make a box to show up under my signature... lead me to the instructions. Please... Thanks!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

mom2chis said:


> I'd like to have a picture show up when I send a message. Can you help me with that. Also, how can I make a box to show up under my signature... lead me to the instructions. Please... Thanks!!


 Go to the siggy section there are a few people that do siggys you just need to ask and provide pics :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks so much for your replies and information! Also - Kemos Mamma, thanks for the offer to resize my photos. We just moved, so the computer all my pics are on is not set up yet. Once I get around to doing that, I will try to resize them and if I can't do it, I will call on you for help if you don't mind! Thanks again!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Chihuahuas ears do go down when they are not feeling good. They should come back up soon!!


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

That's good to know. And I think that's cute that they have their own little way of telling us how they're feeling... With floppy ears.


----------

